# Kubuntu et VMware....



## Mike_p687 (5 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir 

Je possède un MacBook avec Mac OS X Tiger

J'ai téléchargé Kubuntu sur 01net.com, j'ai crée une machine virtuelle dans le logiciel de virtualisation : VMware Fusion en sélectionnant : Linux>Other Linux distribution car jil n'y avait pas Kubuntu

Je l'ai installé directement depuis l'image ISO (je n'ai pas gravé de CD) et cette image ISO est en fait le CD bootable de Kubuntu donc je suis allé dans la machine virtuelle, je l'ai installer depuis le live cd (en virtualisation...) et là déjà problème : la résolution !

Même pas en plein écran : il y a encore les ascenseurs ! Aussi bien vertical que horizontal 

Le truc c'est que je ne peux même pas bouger les ascenceurs depuis Kubuntu puisqu'il faut que je passe denouveau à chaque fois dans Mac OS X pour monter dans l'écran de la machine virtuelle, ou aller sur la droite...

J'ai déjà installe UBUNTU d'exactement la même manière et je n'ai pas eu ce problème de résolution ! (en plein écran il y a deux "bandes noires" à coté de l'image d'Ubuntu...)
Mais ça me dérange beaucoup moins voire pas du tout puisque là au moins je vois tout !

Ici je ne vois qu'une partie de l'image Kubuntu et je dois tout le temps repasser sous OS X pour changer de zone dans l'image...  

Autre problème et là c'est sur les deux distributions : problème de clavier > la touche AROBASE ou AT comme vous voulez donc par exemple pour les adresses e-mail : jean.delafontaine AT apple.com ..... Eh bien cette touche sur mon MacBook qui bien évidemment est la bonne sous OS X, donne sous linux ceci : ²

Et j'ai TOUT essayé : alt+ctrl, alt+Maj, ctrl+Maj, ...sur toutes les touches, pas moyen d'obtenir ce signe !  

Autre question pas du tout importante mais pour savoir : Est-il possible d'utiliser une version Linux (Ubuntu, Kubuntu ou Mandriva) sur un Mac à processeur POWERPC (G5) mais en VIRTUALISATION ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Novembre 2007)

Ubuntu et Kubuntu sont identiques d'un point de vue Linux, donc je pense que tu peux utiliser Ubuntu dans le menu de Fusion. ça marche sans souci avec Ubuntu donc ça serait étonnant que ça ne marche pas avec K. (en définissant ta résolution dans le bon menu d'administration)/

pour PPC, je ne connais pas de virtualisation.


----------



## Mike_p687 (5 Novembre 2007)

OK je viens de remarquer ça... 

J'ai toujours été habitué à GNOME (enfin toujours, ... : le peu d'experience linux que j'ai c'est sous GNOME), KDE est quand même assez différent....

Merci de ta réponse en tout cas 

PS : Tu sais pas pour la touche @ (je l'ai copié-collé de quelque part)


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Novembre 2007)

non, pour l'@ ça a marché du premier coup et pourtant avec le tout nouveau clavier Apple.
Tu as un menu quelque part pour définir ton clavier, ça peut peut être aider ?


----------

